# Claws aren't retracting



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

I have 4 cats; two of which are older cats (18 & 15 years old).

Since they've gotten older, I've noticed that their front claws aren't retracting all the way. Most of my house has hard wood floors, so it doesn't seem like much of a problem, but we do have one room that has carpet and any time they walk across it, their claws get caught. The same thing also happens when they're walking across the furnuture. They both have arthritis so I'm really worried that they'll get stuck and hurt themselves trying to get free.

I did a quick search on line and on this forum and didn't see anything about it. But since it's happened to both of my cats, I thought it would be fairly common.

Is there anything I could do to keep them from getting stuck on things? Should I clip their claws?

-Chelle


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

It's very common for older cats not to be able to retract their claws. It's perfectly normal but they run the risk of getting their claws stuck in things so if you can trim their nails that would help prevent that. If you can't trim them yourself bring them to a groomer or a vet and they'll gladly help you out.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Jessica said:


> It's very common for older cats not to be able to retract their claws. It's perfectly normal but they run the risk of getting their claws stuck in things so if you can trim their nails that would help prevent that. If you can't trim them yourself bring them to a groomer or a vet and they'll gladly help you out.


I trim my dog's nails myself (and they're black), so cat's claws shouldn't be a problem. However, my mom says that if we trim their claws, they're gonna go nuts trying to sharpen them and will end up clawing everything in the house. Has anyone ever had that problem when clipping cats' claws.

-Chelle


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

I regularly trim my cat's nails and have never had a problem with them needing to scratch more.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Chelle,

Yip, I think you should clip their claws. I have never noticed an increase in scratching with my cats either. Do they have a scratching post? If not, you should get one for them before you clip. That way you can teach them to sharpen their nails on the post instead of the couch! I find that I have to clip Samhain's nails (adult cat) about once every two weeks.

tanyuh


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks. I went ahead and clipped their front claws (they weren't too happy about it, though). And yes, I do have a scratching post.

-Chelle


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah my cat's arn't very happy when I trim their claws, but they don't stay mad at me for long. Gizmo (my older cat) usually sits calmly and passive, as I've trimmed his claws regularly since he was a kitten, but sometimes he gets mad and attempts to bite, Orion my kitten, squirms something fierce, so I have to hold him really tight, and he yowls making it sound like I'm murdering him lol


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ugh, I hope he'll get used to it...Psi squirms too so we just wrap him in a towel and pull his little hands out so we can clip them. Samhain is mad when we do it but she just sits and takes it like a good cat.


----------

